# Worth the price of admission



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hit the Ih/m&rs at the Javits center today.

Nothing really stood out (if you have been to these shows as many times as I have you'll understand) Theres only so much I can get excited about Eco lab products, or someone telling me his plush carpet is finer then the booth next door.Been there done that, so I decided to go downstairs and just park myself at the demo kitchen and watch some fine pastry work. I was looking forward to Sebastian Rouxels demo, and he did not disappoint (Pastry chef at Per se) also pastry chef at The restaurant Le Grande Vefour in Paris, also L'Orangerie in LA and Lutece in NY (French Laundry also before coming with Keller to the big apple.What he made was very intriguing and cutting edge, but true to classic technique. His " Degustation De Sucre" was, and I quote " Celery Root " Genoise" Muscavado " Nuage" ( Muscavado seemed to be very popular with the pastry chefs)Yogurt Caramel " Croustillant" Yogurt Water " Gelee" Smoked Chocolate" Ganache, " Maple Sugar Sorbet, Muuscavado Soil and Kabocha Squash Custard"

This was one dessert composed on one plate. It is a "pre-dessert" that really brings your taste buds back into focus. Not sweet, very complex, and seamless. Rouxels style will either blow you away or leaving you wondering what planet he's from. He blew me away.

Anil Rohiro ( Corporate pastry chef at Albert Uster imports , incredible Swiss confections) Did some masterful pulled and blown sugar work as well as a beautiful chocolate Napoleon that used milk chocolate and hazelnuts that was delicious.

Nicole Kaplin from 11 Madison park ( worked with Caillot, Janvier and Ducasse) brought everything back to earth with a Tahitian vanilla bean and Sauternes poached pear "Mille Feu"

The price of admission I was speaking about was besides the pastry demo (which also included Colleen Apte, Jarid Slipp, Steve Klc and Todd Thrasher Wine Guru" was seeing Suzanne Fass and Momoreg (only for a short time unfortunately ( I had to find my students) but seeing my mentor (Andre Soltner) I told him that it was he that so heavily influenced me to become a cook, he had his normal gentile smile, and we chatted for a little while, this was a hit for me because I love Soltner. I left working in the city to have the opportunity to open a restaurant with Christan Bertrand who was the chef de cuisine at Lutece for 13 years. It was great to see chef Soltner, and he looked great.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

WOW.....what a blast....I'm having a very hard time following that "pre dessert" jiminy..most of the time flavor profiles are not hard to follow but he./you lost me.....
Per Se seems like required dining.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Musovado soil??? What the...?

We ended up getting into the show for free!!! The vendor area was a real disappointment this year. Nothing new and interesting, and it seemed to be missing the ethnic sections that were there in previous years. Just a lot of repetitious nonsense. The salon was also not what it used to be.

The demo was probably the highlight. Good dessert wine. Sorry you missed that part, Brad. It was great seeing you and Suzanne too. I also ran into a friend from the olden days. Our business is such a small world.


----------

